# Switching Food Flavors



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I know when you switch foods you need to introduce it gradually but how about switching food flavors within the same brand? 

For example, I am currently feeding Wellness Chicken. If I want to try to Wellness Lamb do I still need to introduce gradually?

Anyone with experience switching within brands?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We have always made the switch between flavors gradually just to make sure we don't have to deal with diarrhea. Whether or not it's necessary, I don't know. Just been afraid to take a chance.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I would say 'yes', still switch gradually as you are changing the protein source in their diet. Their tummies still need to adapt to the new food.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

You can probably cut down the transition time - if you'd normally do two weeks, you could probably do 7 or so days, normally 7 days, do 3-4. 

Even though the protein is changing, most of the other ingredients (the healthful grains, veggies, etc) are literally identical as they're coming from the same supplier, manufacturing process, etc.

Some dogs have iron stomachs (Clover included) and don't need a transition at all. But I'd rather play it safe than clean the carpet


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm glad I asked-I got a sample bag of the lamb and was just going to give it to her and see if she liked it.

Piper does not have an iron stomach and I think you all saved me from a couple of messy days 

Thanks again.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I started my troops on Fromm's Four Star kibble I was told by several people that I wouldn't have any issues with switching them from one flavor to the other, and I didn't. They seemed to really like it and I felt better giving them some variety, even though all the specialists say you can give them the same food every day for the rest of their lives (obviously not taking age into account).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I must be really lucky. I switch the NV raw all the time from chicken to lamb to beef. I thought that if I leave them on one protein source all the time they had more chance of becoming allergic to it. I also give them Instinct Salmon kibble. Maybe I've forced them to have adaptable tummy's, lololol.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

what I've always done is introduce it slowly. I also have a tendency to buy 2 foods and give a mix every time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I use the same kibble flavor and change the canned flavor when the can is gone. Have not really had a problem with it. I use Instinct and Wellness Core canned. I rotate between rabbit, chicken, lamb, and wellness core which is turkey and chicken. She is really happy when the new can comes out! I even have started that with my cats. I am really impressed with the Instinct line.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

The only reason I see to do it gradually is in case they are allergic to something. I had a dog that was allergic to lamb. It made her throw up. You wouldn't know what the problem is unless you do it gradually.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

I buy Fromm's Four Star kibble and canned for Petunia. I switch flavors every week with no problems. She gets 3/4 cup dry and two-three tablespoons canned every morning and loves it. In fact it's the ONLY dog food that she actually likes believe me I've tried many of the premium brands. 
We rotate weekly between the pork, beef and salmon dry and the canned I only buy her the Shredded Beef Entree'. She loves it and I'm happy that she eats it.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I did a transition the first time but since then I switch back-and-forth without transition.


----------

